

Yahoo Chairman Fred Amoroso Resigns - aashaykumar92
http://news.yahoo.com/yahoo-chairman-fred-amoroso-resigns-221456082--sector.html

======
Uhhrrr
> Yahoo Inc Chairman Fred Amoroso is resigning effective immediately, the
> _struggling Internet company_ [my emphasis] announced on Thursday.

Ouch. I know the article comes from Reuters, but that phrase looks extra bad
on news.yahoo.com.

------
ScottWhigham
_Yahoo Inc Chairman Fred Amoroso is resigning effective immediately, the
struggling Internet company announced on Thursday._

 _Amoroso said he had informed the Yahoo board when he became chairman in May
2012 that he intended to serve only one year_

This is either shoddy journalism, sensationalist lede, or both. There's
clearly more here but I guess the writer said, "Meh - this is good enough.
I'll just post this" instead of researching deeper and finding out "Was the
resignation planned far in advance or was this a shock to the Yahoo! folks?"

------
yangtheman
Does this mean anything? I doubt that he had much influence on Yahoo's future.
I think the responsibility falls squarely on Marissa. Maybe they didn't get
along? Another boardroom drama to surface soon?

~~~
jedberg
'In a statement on Thursday, Amoroso said he had informed the Yahoo board when
he became chairman in May 2012 that he intended to serve only one year "in
order to help Yahoo during a critical time of transformation."'

------
tyre
Funny that Yahoo! News is sourcing from Reuters.

~~~
eli
Why is that funny? Yahoo's news strategy has always been centered on
aggregation. Do they even have any staff writers any more?

~~~
reid
Yes, for blogs like these: <http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/>
<http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/>

